# Npt 1/2



## pablocar

Hola,
NPT 1/2 es una medida estándar americana para referirse a una rosca cónica para caños. (NPT = National Pipes Thread)
Aparece en las especificaciones de un manual de una bañera que tengo que entregar mañana a primera hora de la mañana. Yo no pretendo convertir la medida, pero es posible que me lo pidan. Por eso quisiera ayuda de ustedes para saber qué medida correspondiente se utilizaría en América Latina - y como supongo que en AL debe de haber una diversidad de usos podemos limitar este alcance a México-.
Muchas gracias
Pablo


----------



## pablocar

Otra pregunta sobre lo mismo: para no traducirlo, ¿les parece que debo poner NPT 1/2 o 1/2 NPT?


----------



## chics

Hola Pablo!
En castellano, siempre se pone el número al final, en tu ejemplo sería:
*NPT 1/2,* para designar la rosca americana cónica para tubos de diámetro de media pulgada.
También puedes añadir las comillas que indican la unidad (pulgada), es decir:
*NPT 1/2"*.
Seguramente también querrás especificar el paso (entendido como el número de vueltas en una pulgada), con una "H" después. En tu ejemplo sería:
*NPT 1/2" x 14H*.

Esto es bastante internacional. Lo único que te podrían pedir aquí sería que pases las pulgadas a la unidad del Sistema Internacional, es decir, milímetros.
Te bastará hacer el cambio:
*1 pulgada* (inche, in English) ["] *= 33,4milímetros* [mm]

Fijate que los números te quedarán no tan redondos (los diámetros en pulgadas siempre se dan con múltiplos de un octavo y se escriben como fracciones), con lo que no podrá escribirlos como una fracción, sinó como un entero con dos decimales. Tendrás que especificar que son milímetros.


----------



## pablocar

Gracias, Chics,
si es bastante internacional esa medida es posible que no me pidan la conversión. Es que yo jamás la había visto.
Un abrazo,
Pablo


----------



## Hecmaca

chics./ pablo
hola. vamos a corregir la convercion de pulgadas a milimetros, con su permiso

1" es igual a  25.4 milimetros


----------



## Oblong

Hola, 

Estoy traduciendo un manual para una bañera también y me aparece exactamente la misma medida. Yo sí tengo que convertir todas las unidades al sistema métrico:

En el archivo tengo:

NPT 1/2-14

Yo debo poner la conversión en mm y entre paréntesis la medida en pulgadas, lo que no sé es qué hacer con el 14... me pueden ayudar?

Mi intento:

Rosca NPT 12.7 mm (1/2"-14) ¿?¿? / Rosca NPT 12.7 mm-14 (1/2"-14) ¿?¿?

Gracias.


----------



## rodelu2

Me temo que _no debes_ convertir esa rosca a mm; *"NPT 1/2"* " es el nombre correcto, oficial, internacional de esa rosca, y pasarlo a mm no cumple propósito útil alguno. Ese nombre no es una unidad ni una dimensión, es el nombre de la rosca, y no acepta traducción, tal como no la acepta un apellido como "Herrero" o "Baker", que quedarían tal cual en un documento traducido.
Las herramientas para hacer la rosca y las piezas que se proveen roscadas de 1/2 NPT se identifican únicamente como "1/2 NPT". *Rosca "NPT 12.7mm" no existe.*
La única otra rosca similar es británica, llamada "1/2 BSP" y se la identifica de esa manera y es la rosca usada de preferencia para cañerías en Europa que es implacablemente métrica para toda otra rosca.
Agregar el "14" es redundante, la rosca NPT 1/2" es únicamente de 14 hilos por pulgada.
Pasar en este caso de pulgada a mm sería tan inútil y desconcertante como pasar a mm los calibres habituales de proyectiles (.38, .45, .22), nadie entendería de qué se trata.


----------



## Oblong

Sí, estoy totalmente de acuerdo, lo mismo pasa con muchas otras medidas, como llaves allen, etc... pero el cliente me pidió específicamente cambiar todas las medidas a sistema métrico, y entre paréntesis poner el sistema imperial, por eso había intentado ponerlo así como lo mencioné en el post anterior... Gracias por tu aporte!


----------



## rodelu2

Por último, date por enterado que el diámetro de la rosca NPT 1/2" no es 12.7mm sino algo cerca de 22mm. Las medidas en pulgada de llaves Allen son dimensiones y son convertibles, el nombre de la rosca NPT no lo es.


----------



## Oblong

Muchísimas gracias, sí lo había considerado, pues recuerdo haberlas visto (nunca las medí) pero era obvio que el diámetro era mayor a 13 mm. 

Muchas gracias por tu aporte!


----------

